# ExplodeImplode Plug In



## MikeH (24 Jun 2009)

On smustard.com there is a SU plugin called ExplodeImplode. Description is 
"exim.rb allows you to quickly create exploded parts drawings. It will put them back together too."
Has anyone used this and is it worth the $20 cost? I would like to be able to explode my drawings quickly and easily and if it does what it says it will be worth the money.


----------



## Steve Maskery (24 Jun 2009)

No idea, Mike, but if you'd like to risk £15 and write a review, I'd be interested! 

S


----------



## SketchUp Guru (24 Jun 2009)

I have it. I'd save my shekels if I were you. It isn't very easy to use--the author admits that--and I can't remember from one time to the next how it works. The author has told me that a new version is on his list of things to do but there are more pressing things on his plate. It isn't difficult to make an exploded view anyway if you've built the model properly.


----------



## MikeH (24 Jun 2009)

Thanks to you both. Looks like I won't be purchasing based on Dave's advice, sorry Steve, perhaps next time for the write up.


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Jun 2009)

The advantage of doing exploded views by hand is that it encourages one to build the model properly, as Dave implies. Efficiently. It promotes good practice generally, because everything has to be discrete, just like in the physical world.
S


----------

